# Marx Light Tower



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Some tricks for the tower. The Radio Shack 14 volt screw type bulbs are used. Wire is fed up the center. In these spotights the center is a rivet surrounded by cardboard. All I did was shine up the rivet, insert and soldered the wire in. Next THe tower was repainted so all the tabs were cleaned for contact of the ground. I had no terminals and made some. A number 6 bolt and nut, tightend to the base for ground. For the positive post bolt, I isolated it with a number six nylon washer and I used a cut LED Xmas light base, for the top and tightened all with a nut. Just simple tricks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So the frame itself is ground, huh? Is that typical of how these accessories were wired? I.e., no dedicated return (ground) wires, but rather use the frame to complete the circuit?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The metal ones, Yeah, most likely. The buildings I have are structure grounded but if it has a whistle, more wires are needed. The bell ringer cross signals were structurally grounded too! Good question.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How come you didn't paint the tower cat walk? 
Are you going to brush it?
Wires would look better black too,:thumbsup: paint them?

You said that you re soldered the wires, did you have the cardboard attached to the rivet with the light or did you cut a cardboard gasket and add it to a new rivet?

I got to fix mine.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My first tower has the insert. I used fiberglass insulation behind the insert.This tower has a rivet with a cardboard piece attached to the housing. So I got it to work with the original rivet.

On the top everything was riveted. I left it alone for now. It was a fast paint job. The paint flaked off. My other tower is original so for now, the tops match.

There are times, I do not paint everything.

Painting the wires is a good idea. I'l wait to see how yours looks.

I haven't connected up mine yet, to the table.


----------

